# Posted as a Dachsund, why?



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I found this listing on Petfinders. Isn't this a Havanese baby? What do you think?

http://petfinder.com/petdetail/21202941


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hard to say... could be, but the way he's sitting makes it impossible to tell how long his back is, how short his legs are, and how short his nose is. He eyes are certainly rounder than a Havs normally are. 

That said, he's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Dachshund mixes can produce very odd-looking (and, unfortunately, unhealthy) dogs, but the dachshund gene also seems to have a knack for disappearing (visibly).


I have to say, I don't see it here, but it may just be visible in the length of the torso or legs.

You wanna see a cute mix -- dachshunds and chihuahas. Whenever one shows up at the local shelter, I am tempted. The dachshund just takes the edge of the chihuaha a little.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently saw a Dachshund/blue tick hound mix at a shelter web page. So sad. Longer legs and weight, but also the longer torso -- hard to imagine how his back would fair.

I love my Libby so much, but I'm beginning to think that the breed shouldn't be encouraged. Those backs are so fragile.


----------

